# Launchramps in Pensacola for Bud Light



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Guys, where is the best place to launch a boat for the bud light tournament?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a tricky question! There are really only two launches close. Shoreline and the GB side of the 3 mile bridge. Both I imagine will be crazy packed.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

not anywhere near shorline.... unless you get there at 3am...


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

I have only fished over there once and we launched somewhere on the nothern part of the bridge!! a big public place!

Help I need to find a good place!


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

Gotcha, you can launch at Pensacola Shipyard on Myrick Street. It cost $5 to launch but its a nice facility. It's kind of a slow run thru bayou chico but it's all wide open and then an almost straight shot once you clear the marker's across the bay to the committee boat.


----------

